# New family member



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I just adopted a new puppy from the pet connection in Bismarck. It's like my other dog: lab chessie cross. I hadn't planned on adopting anything, but when I saw what the mix was and knew how much I loved the mix in my other dog, I just couldn't resist.

I'm looking for some advice on owning 2 dogs. I've heard quite a bit about not letting the two dogs bond too much before the new one bonds with us, so they are kept together alone very little.

Any advice you guys can give will be greatly appreciated.

He's almost 4mos old and his name is Oakley.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The only time thats an issue is if they are alone together and don't spend regular time with you.

IE. ignored in their kennel day after day.

IF you spend time with them daily don't worry about it.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Bob. We have an outside 6x12 kennel (haven't fenced the yard - live out of town) that when we're gone the dogs stay in. I've thought about getting another until we fence the yard this fall. We're gone very little as I work from home and the husband works nights.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Congrats on the adoption also, it was very kind of you.

I've decided to get my dogs that way from now on. There are tons of nice dogs on birddog adoption sites.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Kudos to you for the adoption! That's a great way to spare the pup's life.
Good luck with the little devil! 

Mike Taddy


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I keep my two dogs seperated when I am not around. I think dogs can get sick of each other every now and agian just like people. I am not sure about that. but I just do not want to have to deal with a beat up dog when I get home.. Precaution


----------

